

Practical static analysis - kyllikki
http://vincentsanders.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/error-analysis-is-sweet-spot-for.html

======
aardvarkoffnord
Coming from a safety-critical background, I found this a very interesting
read. I am a massive fan of static analysis, and I hadn't realised that the
open source tools had come this far.

